# Trouble chainloading FreeBSD with GRUB 2



## hail_santa (Oct 24, 2010)

I recently installed Linux Mint 10 (release candidate) to replace the Linux OS I had been using, Lubuntu 10.04. I was booting via GRUB 2 on the Lubuntu partition and chainloading FreeBSD with this appellation to /etc/grub.d/40_custom


```
menuentry "FreeBSD" {
    set root=(hd0,1,a)
    chainloader +1
```

This worked fine in Lubuntu (and Mint 9), but now I can't see an entry for FreeBSD on my GRUB menu. Does anyone have an idea why this stopped working?

Also, looking around for a solution, I noticed most people left out the "a" in 
	
	



```
(hd0,1,a)
```
 And I realized I'm not even sure what the "a" does! I just copied my entry from a FreeBSD forum post. If anyone can provide more information, I am very curious about the "a":stud


----------



## JimW (Oct 24, 2010)

You shouldn't need the "a" when chainloading from Grub2 (The "a" normally indicates the first filesystem within the slice... or partition)

I did notice you forget the "insmod" statement.

In Linux Mint, edit your */etc/grub.d/40_custom* file to include the entry for your FreeBSD installation...


```
menuentry "FreeBSD" {
    insmod ufs2    
    set root=(hd0,1)
    chainloader +1
    }
```

You need to include the statement loading the grub ufs2 module. You also need to include the closing bracket at the end of the entry.

Remember that GRUB 2 counts the first drive as 0 and the first partition as 1. If FreeBSD is located on your first partition, then *set root=(hd0,1)* would be the correct entry. If not, adjust accordingly.

When you are done editing the file..from a terminal run *update-grub* so the menu is updated...


```
sudo update-grub
```

See if that works.


----------



## hail_santa (Oct 24, 2010)

The bracket was a typo in my post. That got it working, but I'm still not sure why my previous entry worked with Lubuntu.

Thanks


----------

